# Hollywood, Please Stop the Madness; Teal and Orange



## gsilbers (Mar 31, 2010)

a little of topic/music but still in the film world 

http://theabyssgazes.blogspot.com/2010/ ... -stop.html


----------



## midphase (Mar 31, 2010)

I think this relates to that one thread about trailer music.


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 1, 2010)

He may have missed a historical detail but has a point though. :wink:


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (Apr 1, 2010)

Brian Ralston @ Wed Mar 31 said:


> While I know the piece is intended to be humorous and should not be taken too seriously...I just had to stop reading after one glaring factual mistake was made...yet written as if the writer was so sure of their facts.
> 
> "Oh Brother, Where Art Thou" was not the first film to be scanned in and DI'd entirely for color control reasons. That distinction would go to the film Pleasantville. That film literally invented the process of the Digital Intermediate to do what they did. It had never been done before beyond a special effects shot here and there and they invented the idea and process of doing it from start to finish on an entire film to control color. They also had HUGE issues in making their 35mm prints due to chemical bath changes in the film printing process causing the black and white images to sometimes be slightly magenta...or slightly cyan, etc. So they had to group production runs of individual prints by how well they turned out on a colorimeter and even group reels by their natural chemical color variation so we as viewers would not see a color shift in Black and white from reel to reel.
> 
> After trying to sound official with that incorrect fact on "Oh Brother, Where Art Thou"...I just could not read much further without being annoyed.



no offense but who cares about the inconsistency of one tiny irrelevant piece of information. The rest of the stuff is quite interesting and very true, period.


----------



## midphase (Apr 1, 2010)

I think Brian was trying to add an interesting tidbit of info to the thread.


----------



## Justus (Apr 2, 2010)

Ahh yes! I've noticed this tendency since Transformers (OMG can't believe I've watched this shit!)


----------



## snowleopard (Apr 9, 2010)

Hahaha! It's bigger than you think. As a matter of fact, here's a tutorial on how to get that effect in Magic Bullet's Colorista/Looks plug-ins!: 

http://www.redgiantsoftware.com/videos/redgianttv-video.php?id=23

(As an aside, props to James Cameron for making everything in Avatar Blue/Purple/Green - and the most beautiful film I've ever seen).


----------



## Narval (Apr 9, 2010)

Teal and orange is a nice pair of colors. Very popular today.
Black and white is a nice pair of colors too. They used to use it all the time yesterdays.
(actually "black and white" movies make use of no color, they only play with various degrees of opacity/transparency of the film)


----------



## synthetic (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice. I agree that this and crushed blacks are overused, but not going anywhere.


----------



## Ed (Apr 10, 2010)

hehe I like the colour of those film :D


----------

